# Now Now



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Since this service has been discontinued, should it be deleted?  I didn't get a chance to use it often, but I thought it was a nice feature.  I would have thought that Amazon would have deleted it via whispernet, but maybe that's not possible.


----------



## Tbarney (Dec 28, 2008)

I didn't know it didn't work.  I used it last month.


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

No, if you try it again, you'll get an answer that it's non-existent.  Too bad!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon stopped supporting it a month or so ago.  (NowNow is now ThenThen or mabye, WasWas ?  )Tbarney, you might have been one of the last to get an answer.  I think there were problems in how it was supposed to work, in getting people to be answerers - pay was nominal, in people sending dumb questions, and answerers getting catty and sending dumb answers.  So they decided the experiment didn't work.

I never used it myself.  If I have a question I generally use google on the computer.  If a computuer doesn't happen to be at hand, Kindle does have access to wikipedia which is reliable for all but those answers that must be very highly vetted.

Oh, and I don't think thre's any way to 'delete' it from your Kindle.  

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I expect it will be removed when the software is upgraded.  Whenever that might be.

Betsy


----------



## justadba (Dec 26, 2008)

Now Now?

I assume this was under 'Experimental'?  Doesn't show up on mine....Just got it the first of this month....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

justadba said:


> Now Now?
> 
> I assume this was under 'Experimental'? Doesn't show up on mine....Just got it the first of this month....


Yes, it was one of 3 things under experimental with Basic Web and Play Music.

Interesting. So they haven't taken it away with a software upgrade to those of us who've had our Kindle's a while, but it sounds like they didn't include it with new Kindles after it was discontinued.

Ann


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Yes, it was one of 3 things under experimental with Basic Web and Play Music.
> 
> Interesting. So they haven't taken it away with a software upgrade to those of us who've had our Kindle's a while, but it sounds like they didn't include it with new Kindles after it was discontinued.
> 
> Ann


I got my daughter's mid-December and it's still on hers.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I expect it will be removed when the software is upgraded. Whenever that might be.
> 
> Betsy


I'm not holding my breath.

Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Me neither.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

justadba said:


> Now Now?
> 
> I assume this was under 'Experimental'? Doesn't show up on mine....Just got it the first of this month....


Just curious, what's your software version? (On the bottom of the settings page.)

Betsy


----------

